# Fuzzy Dragon?



## yakhunter (May 29, 2013)

Hi everyone,

SO this skeeter pee/Dragon blood thing has me intrigued. Hoping it will give me something home made to drink for the summer pig roasting season. I am thinking about making a peach version and subbing frozen peaches for the frozen berries in DangerDave's D.B. recipe. Has anyone tried this? Pointers? Recipes? I did a cursory search of the archives and found only a mention or two.

Thanks!


----------



## CBell (May 29, 2013)

Pectic enzyme is your friend. Other than that, I can't offer anything, but if you go ahead with us definitely let us know how it goes.


----------



## yakhunter (May 30, 2013)

I certainly will let you know. Pectinase up the ying yang, coming up. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## cmason1957 (May 30, 2013)

I haven't ever tried this and if you do it, I will be interested to hear the results. One thing I will note, fermented peaches don't have much of a peach taste. You might have to add a peach flavor pack.

But experimenting with skeeter pee is fun and easy. On a lark, I added a strawberry F-Pack to a batch of it and won a silver medal at the Mo. Valley Wine Society Wine Competition this year. People love that stuff.


----------



## dangerdave (May 30, 2013)

Agreed on the pectic enzyme. As for the peach, I have not tried them on their own, only in combination with other fruit. You might consider some natural peach extract later if the peach flavor you desire does not come through. I made some peach wine once that needed that kind of help.

Hope the Fuzzy Dragon comes out great!


----------



## Julie (May 30, 2013)

I would do what DangerDave has suggested about the peach extract. A peach wine takes two years before the flavor comes thru.


----------



## Dend78 (May 30, 2013)

yeah peach is super weak but DB is notorious for having a fruity flavor with 1/2 the fruit per gallon so keep good notes on what you do to this one


----------



## yakhunter (Jun 11, 2013)

Update: SG was at 1.030 Yesterday. Starting SG was around 1.070 The peaches have almost completely disintegrated. There is about one peach-worth of fruit volume left. They must be pretty much all sugar. That would also explain why their flavor does not come through that well according to what others have found. It smells peachy but looks pretty pale as some others on this forum have also reported from frozen or canned peaches.

IF it tastes god, perhaps next time I will add some fresh peaches for color. Can't wait to try this. Currently drinking a lot of cheap wine in clear bottles so I can bottle the stuff.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jun 11, 2013)

yea, i started a 1 gallon peach with 6 lbs of fresh peaches, after it fermented there was maybe a peach pit worth of stuff in the bag...just disappeared.
The taste is good, but not peachy.
The color is good, but an light light yellow...
Was going to toss, but decided to just let it sit.


----------



## yakhunter (Jul 13, 2013)

*Fuzzy Dragon update*

I have back-sweetened and am awaiting full clarity (of the wine) and hope to bottle in a few days. After the last racking there was about a bottle left (unsweetened) so I put in a teaspoon or so of sugar, shook it up, and let it sit over night for a taste test. It is really good! I am sure it will improve with age. I had bought some peach extract to add to it to booste the peach flavor, but I am not sure it will be necessary. Maybe I will bottle half with and half without. Just bought a bunch of berries to try DB next.

Thanks everyone with your help. Peaches are definitely worth a try!


----------

